# Any decent PS3 games since MW2 release, or forthcoming?



## Ultimate (Feb 18, 2007)

Hi,

Looking for new game for PS3 and just wondered if anyone got any recommendations

So far got GTA games, Assasins Creed 2, Uncharted 2, Guitar Hero

Anything else new out thats worth a look, really liked uncharted2 so may get first one. 
Nothing seems to come close to uncharted2 lately having played that!!!


----------



## Brazo (Oct 27, 2005)

Heavy Rain was out last week and God of War 3 is out in a couple of weeks, Battlefield bad company 2 out very soon also!


----------



## karl_liverpool (Sep 25, 2008)

not played it yet but i have heard M.A.G is a great game. only problem with that is its online play only.

but 128 players a side must be mayhem.


----------



## beardboy (Feb 12, 2006)

I've got M.A.G and it's pretty good, not as good as CoD IMO though. It's also bloody hard, as it takes an age to kill people sometimes, and i can only sniper on it, as any close combat stuff and i'm dead.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 21, 2005)

2 new GTA games out at the end of the month? They have been out on xbox and they decided to release on PS3?

Mint!


----------

